# Help please ID me



## Liz2525 (Oct 16, 2019)

Please can you help me ID my fish I brought him a couple of weeks ago can't work out what he is there are also a yellow one with the same markings


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Looks like a melanochromis hybrid to me... I'm not super familiar with these species though.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Pseudotropheus interruptus, usually sold as "Johanni" as they are related and confused with. Hybrids of Johanni types are common. 
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=758

Females and juvenile are yellow, males turn black and blue with both stripes and bars


----------

